# New Member



## rvnutts (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello! I just found and joined this forum today. I was so glad to find a forum for Outback owners. I have alread gotten some great ideas from reading some of the posts. I took the poll and can't believe there are only four of us with 32FRLDS! Let me hear from you. I hope to be posting soon along with you. Here is a picture of us on our last trip to Branson.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com

That is one large rig you have there.

Congratulations.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers we're glad you found us







post often and happy camping.

Ed


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME!!!!

I'm new to this forum as well. Already enjoying the information daily. Sure you will too.

Lori


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and post often!!!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I was so glad to find a forum for Outback owners


Well, hey, I'm glad you found it, too.!









You'll really enjoy this site. It's a great place to chat and catch up on all Outback news as well as many other topics.

Glad to have you with us.

BTW, when did y'all go to Branson? We just left there on Jun 29th ourselves.

Mark


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

*HELLO AND WELCOME* !

I hope you find this forum as useful, fun and friendly as we do.

We just got back from Branson last week







- we were there from 7/15 - 7/20 and stayed at Branson Stagecoach RV Park. While we were scouting other parks, I saw 3 other Outbacks - hmmmmm - where did you stay? Maybe we saw you









Heidi


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

rvnutts said:


> I took the poll and can't believe there are only four of us with 32FRLDS! Let me hear from you.


Welcome rvnutts to Outbackers. You have good taste. I guess you can count me as one of those four. I'm like you, I can not believe there are only four of us. It is one great floor plan, if you ask me. We really do enjoy ours. If you need to know anything about this model just let me know. We have had ours since March. Where do you hail from. Post often.

Leon


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome rvnutts...You have a great Outback trailer, and a great group of Outbackers here for ya' . Glad you found us. Looks like you're already enjoying your OB, and hopefully you'll enjoy it here as well. Post often, ask questions, go camping + please take pictures to share with us


----------



## rvnutts (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey, thanks to all for the warm welcome! Yes, we love our Outback - especially the floorplan. The separate living room in the back with slides on each side is what sold us! Plus the fact that dh at 6'2" can stand up in the shower and dressing area with room to spare which is something he couldn't do in some other well known units in our price range. We had a great time in Branson over the 4th at Compton Ridge. Here is one more pic. By the way, we are from LA (Lower Arkansas). Hopefully, I will learn how to get a signture up pretty soon. Thanks again!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi rvnutts
















to Outbackers! 

LOL! After figuring how to post a photo, adding your signature is the EASY part!
Click on My Controls and then Edit Signature (under personal controls)...and there ya go!

Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Sweet tt. You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Congratulations on the Outback. Enjoy


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Welcome to Outbackers!*

We've been more than impressed with the knowledge on this forum, and the many real people who make Outbackers a great group. Hope you have many years of enjoyment!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard, that's a nice rig! we looked at that model and ended up choosing the 30FRKS with the rear kitchen.
It was a close call but both are very nice rigs and I know you will be very happy.
Good luck and happy camping!

Steve


----------

